# Question about bending over, showing cleavage



## alexm

(I couldn't think of a better title, sorry!)

When a woman who is wearing a low-cut, or baggy top bends over directly in front of you, giving you a full show, is it always accidental or simply without thought?

I'm asking because a client of mine seems to do this fairly often. She's single, knows I'm married, is not particularly attractive, and otherwise not flirty with me. I have no reason to believe she's actually doing this on purpose, however the thought has crossed my mind that perhaps she's simply a bit of a voyeur (is that the word?) Or perhaps she isn't aware, or just doesn't care.

Normally, in my experience, women who do this tend to use an arm to cover up as they're doing it, or if they realize they're giving me a show, they'll get back up quickly. I can see how it can happen accidentally.

Now, it doesn't make me uncomfortable, per se. As I said, she's not particularly attractive, and I'm not really the gawking at boobs type anyway. But I am starting to wonder if I should be careful in her presence, if that makes any sense. I certainly don't want her to get the wrong impression.

So ladies, your opinion: women who do this, is there something to it? Do they just not care/are comfortable? Aren't realizing just what they're showing? Or is it possible some of you guys are getting off on this?


----------



## Faithful Wife

I think there was a thread like this about a year ago.

Some know, some don't.

Women with large breasts get tired of always having to hide them and worry if someone is looking, and sometimes they are like "eh, screw it, who cares?" and they are the ones who will let their shirt fall open when they bend over. It is more like "eh, whatevs" than "oh, I hope men are looking!"

There are some who don't mind or encourage the looking, true. But I'd say most either just don't care anymore or don't realize it is happening.

Some women honestly don't know how thrilling it is to some men to catch a peek like that, so they don't take steps to hide it.


----------



## PBear

Don't know, but cleavage rocks (on purpose or not). . And I think you're the voyeur, she's the exhibitionist. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## daffodilly

What FW said


----------



## lenzi

It's no accident and simply without thought that I'll look down the shirt of a woman bending over and showing cleavage. It's like we just gotta see nipple, or at least a hint of areola, or the show isn't complete.


----------



## Jellybeans

It could be without thought. It could be intentional.

The other day I was bending over and had a loose-top sweater on, and underneath a v-neck t-shirt. I was bending over for awhile showing a friend something (female) and another guy was in close proximity and I noticed he kept looking at me. I was like, FCK. I was super embarrassed. I know he was looking at my chest. It was not intentional. Also, when I stood up, you could not see my boobs on display because the sweater covered them up.

Now, another time I was making out with this man and I got my chest ALL in his face (he was sitting, I was standing) before I took his face in my hands and started kissing him. Intentional. He seemed happy.


----------



## ScarletBegonias

who knows...who cares 

Some women do it intentionally and some don't. Some just get sick and tired of having to calculate what people will perceive from their every little movement so they stop caring.

I'm slowly coming to a point where I don't give a flying f**k what people think of my cleavage,my clothing,my hair,my makeup,etc. If you're married and checking out cleavage that's on you. I'm done blaming the boobs for the "less than savory" actions of others.


----------



## CharlieParker

I had to coworker whose boobs were basically always on display. She knew it and didn't care. Yes, I did look but tried to not be too obvious.


----------



## Anon Pink

If she is wearing a bra...who cares? You get to the point where you're over trying to be modest. Cleavage...yawn.


----------



## dubsey

My wife is a teacher at a middle school. Because she never thinks about stuff like that, she often wears tank tops - backwards - low cut side to the back - underneath her shirts to help prevent the issue.

She does it because she's bending over all day, and it bothers her not one bit that someone would look, but wants to make sure she's not giving the wrong impression to 12-14 year old boys.

If we're out in public or whatever, she doesn't give it a second thought and doesn't care if someone looks.


----------



## chillymorn

most know what their doing.

its call adversitising.


----------



## Jellybeans

chillymorn said:


> most know what their doing.
> 
> its call adversitising.


YES PLEASE HURRY LOOK AT MY BREASTS THAT JUST HAPPEN TO BE ATTACHED TO MY CHEST OF WHICH I CAN DO NOTHING ABOUT!

Advertising? Reminds me of that thread we once had where the one guy said women only wear bras so they can attract sexual attention.

Anyone remember that? LOL


----------



## Anon Pink

chillymorn said:


> most know what their doing.
> 
> its call adversitising.


It's also called picking up your briefcase.


----------



## chillymorn

Jellybeans said:


> YES PLEASE HURRY LOOK AT MY BREASTS THAT JUST HAPPEN TO BE ATTACHED TO MY CHEST OF WHICH I CAN DO NOTHING ABOUT!
> 
> Advertising? Reminds me of that thread we once had where the one guy said women only wear bras so they can attract sexual attention.
> 
> Anyone remember that? LOL


well if you had your breats your whole life I would think you know when they are hanging out where someone might see them. weather or not your picking up your breif case or tying your shoe.

the real rub is when they get offended when someone looks .....or should I say when someone they are not adversitising for looks.


----------



## Faithful Wife

chillymorn said:


> well if you had your breats your whole life I would think you know when they are hanging out where someone might see them. weather or not your picking up your breif case or tying your shoe.


Well, if you've never had breasts in your life ever I would think you know nothing about having them or when, why or where a woman may or may not be showing them on purpose.

Side note: what is up with when men have a crotch itch and they just go for it right there no matter who is looking? DUDES, WE CAN SEE YOU AND IT IS GROSS.


----------



## Anon Pink

chillymorn said:


> well if you had your breats your whole life I would think you know when they are hanging out where someone might see them. weather or not your picking up your breif case or tying your shoe.
> 
> *the real rub is when they get offended when someone looks .....or should I say when someone they are not adversitising for looks.*


Exactly. But it depends on how your looking. If a man think a cleavage show has been done for him and reacts accordingly, leers, smirks, can't take his eyes away, that is offensive. But if he looks, then goes on with whatever...not offensive and completely reasonable and expected.

Again, cleavage...yawn.


----------



## Anon Pink

Faithful Wife said:


> Side note: what is up with when men have a crotch itch and they just go for it right there no matter who is looking? DUDES, WE CAN SEE YOU AND IT IS GROSS.


Is it ever!

I want to ask if they'd like some baby powder for that itch.


----------



## chillymorn

clevage might be a yawn for you but most guys nots so much.

my point being is women who dress to attract often get offended when they attract someone they wern't interested in or someone who doesn't make the grade in their eyes.

remember the post about the guy at the gym. Hell she even gave the guy her number for crying out loud and then complained he was harrassing her.

can't have it both ways. better just bend over when the one your trying to attrack is looking I guess.


----------



## chillymorn

Faithful Wife said:


> Well, if you've never had breasts in your life ever I would think you know nothing about having them or when, why or where a woman may or may not be showing them on purpose.
> 
> Side note: what is up with when men have a crotch itch and they just go for it right there no matter who is looking? DUDES, WE CAN SEE YOU AND IT IS GROSS.


I've seen women scratch their breast or adjust their bra. 

I've seen women with there thong halfway up their back when they bend over. talk about gross. all I think about is that can't be comfortable.


----------



## chillymorn

how about some nasty camel toe!!!!!!!


----------



## chillymorn

on that note yesterday was..........HUMP day!


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

Faithful Wife said:


> Side note: what is up with when men have a crotch itch and they just go for it right there no matter who is looking? DUDES, WE CAN SEE YOU AND IT IS GROSS.


Most of the time its not an itch. Its an "adjustment". Things down there are very sensitive and they move... jeans and underwear can bind and pinch. Its sometimes necessary to make a quick adjustment. I'm not going to do it if someone's right there staring at me, but I'm going to discreetly adjust if I have to even if I'm in public.

We need to do this so often its as innocuous to us a woman tucking her hair behind her ear.

More embarrassingly, sometimes junk gets a mind of its own - maybe we were sleepy and got a little hard - its immediately necessary to adjust so as not to show. If you think adjusting is gross, how gross would it be to see those details? Other times, things shift to far to the left or right or in some way as to create additional protruding visibility that also needs to be immediately adjusted to avoid embarrassment.


----------



## Faithful Wife

Don't care, just don't let anyone else see it. It is like picking your nose.


----------



## Jellybeans

chillymorn said:


> well if you had your breats your whole life I would think you know when they are hanging out where someone might see them.
> 
> the real rub is when they get offended when someone looks .....or should I say when someone they are not adversitising for looks.



God forbid a woman actually make a movement that, gasp!, reveals some of her cleavage! Maybe we should wrap up like mummies and just start covering our entire bodies up in bedsheets. Don't want to go around advertising and what not. 



Faithful Wife said:


> Side note: what is up with when men have a crotch itch and they just go for it right there no matter who is looking? DUDES, WE CAN SEE YOU AND IT IS GROSS.


:rofl:


----------



## ScarletBegonias

To quote DH "what? Ma ballz are stuck to my leg! When I get warm they're all over the place sticking to every thing."

ROFL


----------



## Anon Pink

DvlsAdvc8 said:


> Most of the time its not an itch. Its an "adjustment". Things down there are very sensitive and they move... jeans and underwear can bind and pinch. Its sometimes necessary to make a quick adjustment. I'm not going to do it if someone's right there staring at me, but I'm going to discreetly adjust if I have to even if I'm in public.
> 
> We need to do this so often its as innocuous to us a woman tucking her hair behind her ear.
> 
> More embarrassingly, sometimes junk gets a mind of its own - maybe we were sleepy and got a little hard - its immediately necessary to adjust so as not to show. If you think adjusting is gross, how gross would it be to see those details? Other times, things shift to far to the left or right or in some way as to create additional protruding visibility that also needs to be immediately adjusted to avoid embarrassment.


I for one would be fine seeing some life in the pants of men. Paybacks a *****. Cleavage, yawn. Lively trousers...Oooh lemme see too!


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

Faithful Wife said:


> Don't care, just don't let anyone else see it. It is like picking your nose.


I'm curious as to whether you'd prefer a man in full view who's junk is misbehaving and showing too much detail to just leave it be, as opposed to wrangling it in. Gross either way no?

At least in the latter, we're not standing there all pervy looking.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

Anon Pink said:


> I for one would be fine seeing some life in the pants of men. Paybacks a *****. Cleavage, yawn. Lively trousers...Oooh lemme see too!


lol I'm sure it would depend on the guy right? 

Kudos though... next time I'm just gonna have to pitch my tent with pride!! :rofl:

I can't say I get all worked up about some boobs. Meh. Nice to catch a peek, but that's all. Now some upskirt action... that'll get me thinking dirty thoughts and really challenge my ability to not keep looking.


----------



## Faithful Wife

DvlsAdvc8 said:


> I'm curious as to whether you'd prefer a man in full view who's junk is misbehaving and showing too much detail to just leave it be, as opposed to wrangling it in. Gross either way no?
> 
> At least in the latter, we're not standing there all pervy looking.


Again, a debate on every single post? Why?


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

Faithful Wife said:


> Again, a debate on every single post? Why?


You're seeing something that isn't there. I'm just talking about the subject at hand. There is no debate.


----------



## pidge70

If someone gets a shot of my cleavage, I really could give a rat's arse. I don't do it on purpose. Well, when I was younger maybe......


----------



## Maricha75

chillymorn said:


> well if you had your breats your whole life I would think you know when they are hanging out where someone might see them. weather or not your picking up your breif case or tying your shoe.


I actually agree with this. Mine are rather... large... and I GUARANTEE I know when they are showing or about to show, and I adjust my top accordingly.


----------



## PBear

Faithful Wife said:


> Again, a debate on every single post? Why?


Isn't that the purpose of a discussion forum? 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Anon Pink

DvlsAdvc8 said:


> I'm curious as to whether you'd prefer a man in full view who's junk is misbehaving and showing too much detail to just leave it be, as opposed to wrangling it in. Gross either way no?
> 
> At least in the latter, we're not standing there all pervy looking.


Misbehaving junk...:rofl:

IDK, I think the scratch is gross. But then again women have been trained since birth not to ever touch down there especially in public! Heaven forbid!

Do men adjust and make it look like a scratch so people don't know they're adjusting? 

Which is worse? A scratch in public or an adjustment in public?


----------



## 2ntnuf

snicker....sorry op, seemed like a little levity was in order.

Yep, they know, unless they are very new to having cleavage. :scratchhead: Wait.....what do women post op of breast enlargement do? 

Nah, they don't reallise. huh.....who am I kidding. I'm sorry, silly me.


----------



## Anon Pink

2ntnuf said:


> [
> : Wait.....what do women post op of breast enlargement do?
> 
> Nah, they don't reallise. huh.....who am I kidding. I'm sorry, silly me.


Post breast implant... We shop for the lowest cut tops we can find and bend over at every opportunity! Cause our boobies are awesome!


----------



## 2ntnuf

Anon Pink said:


> Post breast implant... We shop for the lowest cut tops we can find and bend over at every opportunity! Cause our boobies are awesome!


I'm sorry, I just don't believe this. I'll be the judge of that. It's one place, I don't mind judging. 

And.....who could blame you? Those darn things aren't cheap and it's painful post-op. Might as well enjoy them and get the most out of them. Men are so predictable, aren't we?


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

Anon Pink said:


> Misbehaving junk...:rofl:
> 
> IDK, I think the scratch is gross. But then again women have been trained since birth not to ever touch down there especially in public! Heaven forbid!
> 
> Do men adjust and make it look like a scratch so people don't know they're adjusting?
> 
> Which is worse? A scratch in public or an adjustment in public?


Scratches are diggy and icky... they denote poor hygiene. Adjusting says, "hey, baby... this equipment has heft, sway and size... such that it sometimes gets caught in tight spaces and needs a good motion to break loose." haha  Or you're just sweaty, but I prefer the former explanation.


----------



## CharlieParker

I didn't see a good place to post this but my coworker that kept her boobs on display (your blouses have more than 2 buttons), well I married her


----------



## Laila8

Anon Pink said:


> I for one would be fine seeing some life in the pants of men. Paybacks a *****. Cleavage, yawn. Lively trousers...Oooh lemme see too!


Hell yeah! I'm annoyed that only womens' goodies are on full display. Not fair. I'd like to see what some guys are sporting too.


----------



## ASummersDay

It's hard to say if she's doing it deliberately or not. I'd say I'm aware of whether or not my boobs are covered about 70% of the time. There are also times when I am focused on other things and don't think at all about what my boobs are doing. Also not to ruin anyone's fantasies here, but breasts are essentially sacks of fat hanging off the front of women's bodies. So for those of us with larger bosoms, certain areas of boob may slip out undetected due to a lack of sensation. For instance, a few weeks ago I was lying down in a low cut shirt talking to a friend, very focused on the conversation. I glanced down and noticed that a good portion of my boob was hanging out as well as part of the areola. I was not doing it purposely and my mind wasnt on sex at all. I was simply distracted and didn't notice. We both laughed hysterically when I realized what had happened. Also When I was a pre-pubescent 5th grader I spent 3/4 of a dchool Halloween parade, where peoples relatives were watching and recording, with my right breast completely exposed. I had no idea until I felt a breeze. So yes...it is possible
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## omgitselaine

I've never ever done it deliberately ............... then again with 34B's I don't have much cleavage to do ummmmm ...... " anything " anyways  !?!?

A few of my girlfriends are much more endowed and they've said that no matter what it seems as if a guy's gonna take a peek anyways so they don't bother being as careful and is more like " wtf " who cares ????


----------



## violet37

alexm said:


> (I couldn't think of a better title, sorry!)
> 
> When a woman who is wearing a low-cut, or baggy top bends over directly in front of you, giving you a full show, is it always accidental or simply without thought?
> 
> I'm asking because a client of mine seems to do this fairly often. She's single, knows I'm married, is not particularly attractive, and otherwise not flirty with me. I have no reason to believe she's actually doing this on purpose, however the thought has crossed my mind that perhaps she's simply a bit of a voyeur (is that the word?) Or perhaps she isn't aware, or just doesn't care.
> 
> Normally, in my experience, women who do this tend to use an arm to cover up as they're doing it, or if they realize they're giving me a show, they'll get back up quickly. I can see how it can happen accidentally.
> 
> Now, it doesn't make me uncomfortable, per se. As I said, she's not particularly attractive, and I'm not really the gawking at boobs type anyway. But I am starting to wonder if I should be careful in her presence, if that makes any sense. I certainly don't want her to get the wrong impression.
> 
> So ladies, your opinion: women who do this, is there something to it? Do they just not care/are comfortable? Aren't realizing just what they're showing? Or is it possible some of you guys are getting off on this?


I don't even have to read through all the replies to answer this one. We are aware that we have breasts. I know exactly what tops cover me well and what tops show, and make an effort to dress accordingly. When I wear the ones that show cleavage, it is either bc i'm indifferent, or i'm putting it out there for just for the heck of it. Sometimes it's funny to catch someone looking, and I get a kick out of it. I spend some time working at a high school, where I'm very conscious of not showing much cleavage, don't want to seem inappropriate with all the teen boys around.


----------



## cjl

I have one for you.

My W wears this long sleeve white button up shirt to work quite often. It's a nice dress shirt that she can wear with dress slacks and maybe a sweater over top. The problem with it is about midway down one side extends out while the other stays put. This means if you are standing to the side of her you can see all of her bra cup covering that breast. 
What does everyone here think of that?


----------



## GTdad

Most of the time I'm sure that my wife bends over without thinking of the view she's presenting. Luckily for me, she knows that I really, really like that view and at times she's knows exactly what she's doing.

It doesn't bother me if other men check out the view; they're no threat to me. And I'll notice other women bending over, but it's not that big of a deal. I'll appreciate the moment and move on. I imagine that most women, like my wife, aren't even aware of it. At least not usually.


----------



## SpinDaddy

cjl said:


> I have one for you.
> 
> My W wears this long sleeve white button up shirt to work quite often. It's a nice dress shirt that she can wear with dress slacks and maybe a sweater over top. The problem with it is about midway down one side extends out while the other stays put. This means if you are standing to the side of her you can see all of her bra cup covering that breast.
> What does everyone here think of that?


A camisole will take care of that if she’s concerned. 

Ms. Spin is a full figured DD so I’m wholly aware of a women’s dilemmas here BUT the display of boobage is a conscious decision on a woman’s behalf – a woman may choose to display it, ignore or not care about it, or selectively dress to prevent it BUT bottom line is that its within her control – regardless of how some women may protest otherwise.


----------



## Anonymous07

ScarletBegonias said:


> who knows...who cares
> 
> Some women do it intentionally and some don't. Some just get sick and tired of having to calculate what people will perceive from their every little movement so they stop caring.
> 
> I'm slowly coming to a point where I don't give a flying f**k what people think of my cleavage,my clothing,my hair,my makeup,etc. If you're married and checking out cleavage that's on you. I'm done blaming the boobs for the "less than savory" actions of others.


I've pretty much already gotten to that "point" where I just don't care. 

Right now, I wear tops based on how easy it is to breastfeed in them, so many are low cut, v-necks, etc. because it just makes my breasts more easily accessible for my son. If some guy gets a "show" of cleavage when I bend over, oh well, I really don't care anymore. I breastfeed my son in public(if he's hungry, he has to eat), so he'd see more with me doing that than just bending over(my son refuses to eat under a cover). I don't just "whip them out" and I'm not trying to make some statement, just using my breasts as what they're made for.


----------



## Entropy3000

Cleavage is one thing. An exposed breast swaying free with full nipple view is another. Not judging. But they are not the same thing. Not something I would complain about. But if you show them I will look if I feel like it. Not my problem.

One may be very acceptable in a corporate environment and the other may get you reprimanded and possibly fired.

Not everyone works in those environments. Not everyone lives in the US either. 

Women come in different shapes and sizes. A braless woman fully covered with the puppies playing free can be incredibly sexy, alluring and distracting. Others may pull this off just fine. There are also gradients of sheerness.

I remember working with on youn woman who could go braless without great issue except she wore things that were quite sheer. She got away with it. No I did not complain. Silly me.


----------



## Entropy3000

*LittleDeer* said:


> Imagine just being able to bend over, and think nothing of it. Like a man.
> 
> Jebus.
> 
> 
> I once bent over at play ground (playing with my young son, unintentional) and my ex got all pissed off because he claimed he got a look at my underwear, and some other man might one day see my underwear too, and apparently think I wanted to have sex with them.
> 
> I have this crazy idea that women should be able to live their lives, bend over, walk around, climb ****, have fun and be free like men, without having to worry about and have everything they do second guessed. Imagine that.


I think anything you agree to with your husband is fine.

That said, my wife is a woman and I am a man. We are physically different. 

So underwear aside ( a bit silly really ), I am not ok with my wife taking her shirt off like a man even if she is mowing the lawn. But that is my marriage. I would feel disrespected and I get to feel that way. If this is important to my wife then no problem. She is free to lead her life sans me.
But this has never been an issue.


----------



## ScarletBegonias

Entropy3000 said:


> So underwear aside, I am not ok with my wife taking her shirt off like a man even if she is mowing the lawn.


I'd rather look out my window and see a gorgeous female body than see the lumpy neighborhood husbands without their shirts. 

Seriously,if a man's breasts are bigger than an A cup,walking around without a shirt should be considered a form of indecent exposure. 


Our neighbor enjoys mowing his lawn in short running shorts(he's obviously not a runner) and no shirt. It literally offends me to see him like that.


----------



## Laila8

I think most women know exactly what they're doing when they show off cleavage or bend over.


----------



## COGypsy

I totally had to laugh thinking of this thread earlier today. I was walking back from a meeting and got caught in the wind between buildings. I got caught in the draft and a bunch of med students caught a peek of almost my whole chest. I had no idea that the drape was quite so....expansive. Or that wind could blow quite so forcefully downward. All I could do is laugh and think what a wh0re TAM-ers would think I was being, seducing those young 'uns and all with my breastises!


----------



## Nynaeve

Anonymous07 said:


> I've pretty much already gotten to that "point" where I just don't care.
> 
> Right now, I wear tops based on how easy it is to breastfeed in them, so many are low cut, v-necks, etc. because it just makes my breasts more easily accessible for my son. If some guy gets a "show" of cleavage when I bend over, oh well, I really don't care anymore. I breastfeed my son in public(if he's hungry, he has to eat), so he'd see more with me doing that than just bending over(my son refuses to eat under a cover). I don't just "whip them out" and I'm not trying to make some statement, just using my breasts as what they're made for.


Yep. Breastfeeding kind of forces you to lose your concern over who is looking at what.

I'm pretty big breasted and for the most part I used to be extremely conscious of when anything was showing. Although, a lot of the time I was never sure if my hair covered things up when I was bending over. 

But... having a baby kind of just made me apathetic. I stopped thinking about it. I honestly don't usually know if people are catching a glimpse anymore because I stopped thinking about it.

The other day I was carrying my son into Walmart and he had a grip on the neckline of my shirt. I didn't even notice until I saw a guy looking pointedly at my chest. I glanced down and, sure enough, lots of cleavage in view. I was like "pfft, whatever. I didn't do it so you could get a glimpse. I didn't even do it. My son did. So, enjoy the show or whatever. I couldn't care less."


----------



## Anon Pink

Well the weather finally turned where I live so my boobies will be on show till October. Such is life.


----------



## Entropy3000

Anon Pink said:


> Well the weather finally turned where I live so my boobies will be on show till October. Such is life.


Pictures or it did not happen.


----------



## Ikaika

When I first read the title I thought this was about plumbers.


----------



## Faithful Wife

Anon Pink said:


> Well the weather finally turned where I live so my boobies will be on show till October. Such is life.


Where I live, boobies are never on show except in clubs and/or by women who do it year round. It rains 360 days a year here. Boo!


----------



## Entropy3000

ScarletBegonias said:


> I'd rather look out my window and see a gorgeous female body than see the lumpy neighborhood husbands without their shirts.
> 
> Seriously,if a man's breasts are bigger than an A cup,walking around without a shirt should be considered a form of indecent exposure.
> 
> 
> Our neighbor enjoys mowing his lawn in short running shorts(he's obviously not a runner) and no shirt. It literally offends me to see him like that.


Ther is an older guy ... on my street that nows in his boxer briefs. Kinda hangin off.

My wife came home and told me. I laughed my @$$ off. I teased her about it. I asked her is she slowed down and watched. I told her I was not going to hire him to do my lawn.

I would rather watch women wash cars also.

Cool hand luke?

I like it when my wife dresses sexy when we go out. 
But it is for me. And it is not really anything exhibitionist. Just sexy. But there is cleavage.


----------



## over20

drerio said:


> When I first read the title I thought this was about plumbers.


:rofl::rofl::rofl:

You could always start a thread about plumber cleavage stories drerio......:rofl:


----------



## Ikaika

over20 said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> You could always start a thread about plumber cleavage stories drerio......:rofl:


I will pull up my pants and take a rain check.


----------



## Anonymous07

Nynaeve said:


> Yep. Breastfeeding kind of forces you to lose your concern over who is looking at what.
> 
> I'm pretty big breasted and for the most part I used to be extremely conscious of when anything was showing. Although, a lot of the time I was never sure if my hair covered things up when I was bending over.
> 
> But... having a baby kind of just made me apathetic. I stopped thinking about it. I honestly don't usually know if people are catching a glimpse anymore because I stopped thinking about it.
> 
> The other day I was carrying my son into Walmart and he had a grip on the neckline of my shirt. I didn't even notice until I saw a guy looking pointedly at my chest. I glanced down and, sure enough, lots of cleavage in view. I was like "pfft, whatever. I didn't do it so you could get a glimpse. I didn't even do it. My son did. So, enjoy the show or whatever. I couldn't care less."


Been there, done that.  My son loves to try to pull down my shirt. He has partially exposed me many times and I have just "given up" on it. They're just boobs. I used to be very modest and wore mostly high neck lines, but I just don't care anymore if someone happens to catch a glimpse. I got tired of people giving me nasty looks for breastfeeding my son in public(with or without a cover). 

Even if you wear a shirt underneath and things like that, there are still times where you'll have cleavage show. I wear a tank top under my work shirt and you can still see cleavage when I bend over to pick stuff up.  I'm not going to try to cover myself every time I try to get something off the floor or a low shelf. I think that's ridiculous. I'm not thinking about who will see the cleavage, I'm just doing my job. 



drerio said:


> When I first read the title I thought this was about plumbers.


:rofl: Just say no to crack!


----------



## coffee4me

Entropy3000 said:


> Women come in different shapes and sizes. A braless woman fully covered with the puppies playing free can be incredibly sexy, alluring and distracting. Others may pull this off just fine.


I just want to say that some of us are a cleavage- free zone. . You would never know if I chose to go braless. 

You could toss me a set of key and if I missed and they fell down my shirt. Not to worry! They will drop right out the bottom  

My fellow women who have cleavage rejoice! I couldn't make a cleavage line if I tried. Wear it proudly ladies


----------



## Convection

GTdad said:


> And I'll notice other women bending over, but it's not that big of a deal. *I'll appreciate the moment and move on.* I imagine that most women, like my wife, aren't even aware of it. At least not usually.


Good grief, it doesn't have to be any more complicated than the above. As far as dopamine goes, catching a glimpse of cleavage is about on par with the first sip of morning coffee or chuckling at a minor joke.

Minor pleasures make the day enjoyable, so I just treat it as such. I smile and get on with my day.

ETA: And I think when Lady C catches some guy doing it, she just laughs it off.


----------



## Anon Pink

Entropy3000 said:


> Pictures or it did not happen.


Can't post a pic here on tam. I'll get banned for baiting. 

I am sorely tempted though...they are fabulous... In the sense of reconstructed augmented silicone enhanced boobies.


----------



## bkaydezz

Why is she bending so much? 

The downward facing dog position? :moon:


----------



## Faithful Wife

No, Anon, no! You hussy! We don't stand a chance against them things. We're only human!


----------



## kilgore

my cleavage has never been an issue, lol


----------



## Starstarfish

> My fellow women who have cleavage rejoice! I couldn't make a cleavage line if I tried. Wear it proudly ladies


I never realized the War Between the States going down on my chest until I went to a Civil War re-enactment and had to wear a corset for three days in August. Waist reduced five inches in steel boning and I still couldn't manage even manufactured cleavage. 

It makes most of these "OMG Cleavage" conversations kind of foreign to me. I'll try not to be too depressed about it.


----------



## kilgore

Starstarfish said:


> I never realized the War Between the States going down on my chest until I went to a Civil War re-enactment and had to wear a corset for three days in August. Waist reduced five inches in steel boning and I still couldn't manage even manufactured cleavage.
> 
> It makes most of these "OMG Cleavage" conversations kind of foreign to me. I'll try not to be too depressed about it.


eh, don't sweat it. everyone has their thing. like, as a guy, i cannot relate at all to guys who like showing off a big bulge in speedos.


----------



## Faithful Wife

Starstarfish said:


> I never realized the War Between the States going down on my chest until I went to a Civil War re-enactment and had to wear a corset for three days in August. Waist reduced five inches in steel boning and I still couldn't manage even manufactured cleavage.
> 
> It makes most of these "OMG Cleavage" conversations kind of foreign to me. I'll try not to be too depressed about it.


Fly your Itty Bitty Titty Committee flag high and proud, sister!

Some people prefer smalluns' over bigguns'.


----------



## Anonymous07

coffee4me said:


> I just want to say that some of us are a cleavage- free zone. . You would never know if I chose to go braless.
> 
> You could toss me a set of key and if I missed and they fell down my shirt. Not to worry! They will drop right out the bottom
> 
> My fellow women who have cleavage rejoice! I couldn't make a cleavage line if I tried. Wear it proudly ladies


Ehh, mine is temporary. Thank you breastfeeding! :rofl:

I'm sure my boobs will shrink back down after he weans and I'll be back to my small boobs. They've already shrunk back some since he doesn't nurse as often. I do kind of miss my small boobs and look forward to getting my body back.


----------



## CuddleBug

alexm said:


> (I couldn't think of a better title, sorry!)
> 
> When a woman who is wearing a low-cut, or baggy top bends over directly in front of you, giving you a full show, is it always accidental or simply without thought?
> 
> I'm asking because a client of mine seems to do this fairly often. She's single, knows I'm married, is not particularly attractive, and otherwise not flirty with me. I have no reason to believe she's actually doing this on purpose, however the thought has crossed my mind that perhaps she's simply a bit of a voyeur (is that the word?) Or perhaps she isn't aware, or just doesn't care.
> 
> Normally, in my experience, women who do this tend to use an arm to cover up as they're doing it, or if they realize they're giving me a show, they'll get back up quickly. I can see how it can happen accidentally.
> 
> Now, it doesn't make me uncomfortable, per se. As I said, she's not particularly attractive, and I'm not really the gawking at boobs type anyway. But I am starting to wonder if I should be careful in her presence, if that makes any sense. I certainly don't want her to get the wrong impression.
> 
> So ladies, your opinion: women who do this, is there something to it? Do they just not care/are comfortable? Aren't realizing just what they're showing? Or is it possible some of you guys are getting off on this?



I think the ladies do this on purpose or instinctive subconsciously. Why wouldn't they want men to get a peek?

There is no way they could be that clueless about showing their breasts.......

I have no issues with that. Sexy is sexy. Just like why do some ladies wear tight short skirts and bend over to pick up something? Hmmmm......

The ladies know what they're doing for sure, whether they admit to it or not.

Who doesn't want to be noticed?


----------



## FizzBomb

COGypsy said:


> I totally had to laugh thinking of this thread earlier today. I was walking back from a meeting and got caught in the wind between buildings. I got caught in the draft and a bunch of med students caught a peek of almost my whole chest. I had no idea that the drape was quite so....expansive. Or that wind could blow quite so forcefully downward. All I could do is laugh and think what a wh0re TAM-ers would think I was being, seducing those young 'uns and all with my breastises!


You go girl :smthumbup: I've done something similar with a knee length wrap skirt, black pantyhose & stiletto's. A gust of wind came through unexpectedly and took the front flap of my skirt and blew it completely clear to the otherside. Gave quite a show in the city on my lunchbreak. 



coffee4me said:


> I just want to say that some of us are a cleavage- free zone. . You would never know if I chose to go braless.
> 
> You could toss me a set of key and if I missed and they fell down my shirt. Not to worry! They will drop right out the bottom
> 
> My fellow women who have cleavage rejoice! I couldn't make a cleavage line if I tried. Wear it proudly ladies


:toast: Rejoicing with you!

I used to be fond of wearing a white lace cup bra and white scoop neck top to work (nothing low) no cleavage (see above). However I forgot to factor in my dark nipples showing right through the lace cups and white top


----------



## NobodySpecial

Faithful Wife said:


> Don't care, just don't let anyone else see it. It is like picking your nose.


Can't say I agree with this one. I mean don't go rummaging. But if I had to go to the bathroom every time I had to adjust a sock or pull my shirt back into place, on top of the frequency with which I pee, I would have to have my laptop in there and never leave. My boss tells me that this is a deal breaker.

When my husband does it, which may be less frequently because he uses sporty boxer briefs, it is such a subtle little move. I can't say I find it gross.


----------



## NobodySpecial

violet37 said:


> I don't even have to read through all the replies to answer this one. We are aware that we have breasts. I know exactly what tops cover me well and what tops show, and make an effort to dress accordingly.


I don't. I don't buy ho wear, well except for the bedroom. I know what tops are comfortable. And wear those. If guys want to make up all kinds of meaning about that with regards to MY intentions on showing something that is part of my torso, that is 100% their issue.


----------



## Anonymous07

CuddleBug said:


> I think the ladies do this on purpose or instinctive subconsciously. Why wouldn't they want men to get a peek?
> 
> There is no way they could be that clueless about showing their breasts.......
> 
> I have no issues with that. Sexy is sexy. Just like why do some ladies wear tight short skirts and bend over to pick up something? Hmmmm......
> 
> The ladies know what they're doing for sure, whether they admit to it or not.
> 
> Who doesn't want to be noticed?


Um, I have no interest in trying to get some guy to "get a peek". The only guy I try to impress is my husband, otherwise I dress accordingly for breastfeeding, work, going out, etc. 

I always laugh when people have answers like this. Yeah, because we all want you to check out our boobs.  I don't have that big of boobs and occasionally have a hard time finding tops that won't show cleavage. Unless we all walk around in turtle neck tops, it's usually bound to happen that there will be cleavage shown when a woman bends over. 

This reminds me of the responses I see for breastfeeding in public, too. Because we're all "exhibitionists" and boobs are only for "sexual" pleasure, so how dare they be shown in public. Ugh. Not everything is about trying to get a man's attention. Most of the time, women just wear clothes they find comfortable in and we breastfeed because the baby is hungry, not to make some statement.


----------



## Nynaeve

Anonymous07 said:


> Um, I have no interest in trying to get some guy to "get a peek". The only guy I try to impress is my husband, otherwise I dress accordingly for breastfeeding, work, going out, etc.
> 
> I always laugh when people have answers like this. Yeah, because we all want you to check out our boobs.  I don't have that big of boobs and occasionally have a hard time finding tops that won't show cleavage. Unless we all walk around in turtle neck tops, it's usually bound to happen that there will be cleavage shown when a woman bends over.
> 
> This reminds me of the responses I see for breastfeeding in public, too. Because we're all "exhibitionists" and boobs are only for "sexual" pleasure, so how dare they be shown in public. Ugh. Not everything is about trying to get a man's attention. Most of the time, women just wear clothes they find comfortable in and we breastfeed because the baby is hungry, not to make some statement.


What? You mean that our every thought doesn't revolve around every man who might be around? You mean that women might dare to think about things other than what men want all day, every day?

Well, I never!


----------



## NobodySpecial

CuddleBug said:


> I think the ladies do this on purpose or instinctive subconsciously. Why wouldn't they want men to get a peek?


Men? Like any men at all? Like anyone who happens to be walking by when you drop your lunchbox? I get it that men want to see it, though what is thrilling about a 2 second glance at a stranger I will never get. But why WE would WANT a bunch of random men to see makes no sense.


----------



## NobodySpecial

Nynaeve said:


> What? You mean that our every thought doesn't revolve around every man who might be around? You mean that women might dare to think about things other than what men want all day, every day?
> 
> Well, I never!


There are a hand full of posters on here who seem think women walk around, and indeed exist, for their pleasure alone.


----------



## dormant

This thread is kind of depressing. My wife mostly wears shirts the go all the way to her neck.


----------



## chillymorn

ScarletBegonias said:


> You really need to stop spying on me.It's freaking me out man


I think i seen you on people of wallmart.


----------



## Ikaika

over20 said:


> Drerio, can I ask what size she is?



She is not fat at all, but she is a 36D. At age 51, she says this is a size for women 20 years younger.


----------



## ScarletBegonias

chillymorn said:


> I think i seen you on people of wallmart.


shhhhhh you're blowing my cover


----------



## Ikaika

chillymorn said:


> I think i seen you on people of wallmart.



I see Scarlet as more a Target person than Walmart shopper.


----------



## ScarletBegonias

drerio said:


> I see Scarlet as more a Target person than Walmart shopper.


my fried bleached hair and I can be spotted at both locations on occasion


----------



## chillymorn

ScarletBegonias said:


> shhhhhh you're blowing my cover


at least I didn't mention that brown stain on the back of your white spandx.


----------



## ScarletBegonias

chillymorn said:


> at least I didn't mention that brown stain on the back of your white spandx.


damn you!! Just wait til I start spilling all your secrets! 



mullet boy


----------



## chillymorn

View attachment 23402




ok,ok uncle you win!!!!


----------



## Jellybeans

drerio said:


> My wife wants a reduction. She says at her age, it is just a pain in the back, literally.


Yeah that does happen. It can be a problem for sure when the boobs are bigger than the torso! It is pain-inducing.


----------



## Dad&Hubby

ScarletBegonias said:


> my fried bleached hair and I can be spotted at both locations on occasion


I don't know..I don't see you as the black panties underneath 3 sizes too small white (more opaque) yoga pants for walmart.


PS I jest, I shop at walmart...my wife is definitely a Target woman though.


----------



## Dad&Hubby

Anonymous07 said:


> Sorry, but this just reminds me of how much I hate bra shopping(when you mentioned size 32).
> 
> Technically, I should be a size 32 DD(temporarily for breastfeeding), but that size is impossible to find other than at some specialty shop, which I refuse to pay the outrageous prices for. Instead, I just go up a size and buy a 34 D, which makes the band slightly big, but it still works. Regular stores only carry size 32AAA to 32C(if you're lucky), as it typically just goes to a 32B.


My wife started as a 32C, and after kids is a 34-36C now. She's SOOO much happier with the selection she has now.


----------



## missthelove2013

I love cleavage
Im not kidding or exagerating, I absolutely love it...throw in some hard nipples and a great pair of DSL'S and I am SOLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CuddleBug

Women dress sexy and expose themselves because they love the attention they get. Don't bother denying that one.


An analogy.

When you go fishing, you have a hook and bait. Fish see the lure used, come close to check it out and when there's bait, take a bite.

If ladies who dress sexy, exposing themselves, don't like men oogling them, looking at their breasts, bum, legs, etc., then don't dress like that or as much.


Again, the ladies know what they're doing. Ignorance is not bliss. You want that attention, you dress accordingly. You find it annoying and even offensive, don't dress so sexy and expose yourselves so much.


----------



## Q tip

Well, if yah got 'em, yah got 'em...


----------



## NobodySpecial

CuddleBug said:


> Women dress sexy and expose themselves because they love the attention they get. Don't bother denying that one.


What a load. What *I* call sexy and what DH call sexy are too entirely different thing. I came out to do yard work in a tank top and shorts because it was hot. He said that was one hot outfit. WTF? If I wore it to the store, would I be dressing sexy for attention?


----------



## lenzi

NobodySpecial said:


> I came out to do yard work in a tank top and shorts because it was hot. He said that was one hot outfit. WTF? If I wore it to the store, would I be dressing sexy for attention?


If the tank top reveals more than 3.25" of cleavage and/or the shorts are displaying cameltoe then the answer is yes. 

But I need some pictures in order to further clarify my response.


----------



## NobodySpecial

lenzi said:


> If the tank top reveals more than 3.25" of cleavage and/or the shorts are displaying cameltoe then the answer is yes.
> 
> But I need some pictures in order to further clarify my response.


The key here is that they were YARD WORK wear. Do people like their boobs hanging out to do yard work?


----------



## NobodySpecial

Wait a minute. I don't have three and a quarter inches of cleavage. I'd have to be naked, and still not sure they would measure that big.


----------



## lenzi

NobodySpecial said:


> Wait a minute. I don't have three and a quarter inches of cleavage. I'd have to be naked, and still not sure they would measure that big.


I'm sorry but you're disqualified.


----------



## CuddleBug

NobodySpecial said:


> What a load. What *I* call sexy and what DH call sexy are too entirely different thing. I came out to do yard work in a tank top and shorts because it was hot. He said that was one hot outfit. WTF? If I wore it to the store, would I be dressing sexy for attention?



"Men" see women, how they dress, look, as hot. Women know this and dress to get that attention. Simple. We are visual, us men. Nothing new there.

You're telling us guys, that a lady who wears a tight shirt, short shorts is wearing that just because its hot outside? Really!?

You don't have to wear short shorts, nor do you have to wear a tight shirt, making breasts stick out. You could wear a loose fitting shirt instead and normal length shorts or long shorts, etc.

Women dress sexy and they know it. They want to show what they got and get that attention. That's great.:smthumbup:

That's not a load of crock, that's a fact.

Why do ladies at the beach wear very little to almost nothing? Because they're too warm? Yah.....right. Because they want to show what they got.

If Mrs.CuddleBug came out wearing short shorts and a tight tank top, I would be DROOL and she knows this. She wouldn't then say to me, but Mr.CuddleBug, I'm really just too warm, that's the only reason I wore this outfit. LOL.:ezpi_wink1:


----------



## alexm

CuddleBug said:


> You're telling us guys, that a lady who wears a tight shirt, short shorts is wearing that just because its hot outside? Really!?
> 
> You don't have to wear short shorts, nor do you have to wear a tight shirt, making breasts stick out. You could wear a loose fitting shirt instead and normal length shorts or long shorts, etc.
> 
> Women dress sexy and they know it. They want to show what they got and get that attention. That's great.:smthumbup:
> 
> That's not a load of crock, that's a fact.
> 
> Why do ladies at the beach wear very little to almost nothing? Because they're too warm? Yah.....right. Because they want to show what they got.


I actually agree with this. In that when men wear tight fitting pants or shirts, they too are "showing off". Let me tell you, as a man, tight pants are not comfortable. But they (can) look good and also show a little bulge.

There's been a few videos circulating, showing that women do, in fact, check this out:

The The Truth About Girls & Women Bulge Watchers Part 1 - YouTube

And when it's hot out, wearing tight fitting clothes seems rather the opposite of comfortable. I know when it's hot and humid around here, I break out the loose fitting shirt and shorts, much to my wife's chagrin. But hey, comfort over style at my age. But you don't often see women doing that for whatever reason. The hotter it is, the less clothing is worn, and the tighter it seems to be.

Of course it's not always about showing off, but it just seems to be the prevailing style, especially compared to how men dress in the summer.


----------

